# 1996 Impala SS-Twin Turbo-Ipad-Dynaudio-Orion-Alot SPL-Some SQ



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Scott. I'm the Owner of Reds Hydraulics. "The LowRider People"

I have only been a member here for a short time...but have been reading here for many years and love all the Builds and i truely have a love for Car Audio and anything to do with Cars for that Matter!!! I own over 18 cars/Impalas...one of every year from 58-64 Hard tops and convertables..(World Champion Impalas...Joker...Black Widow...Redasuras..etc) ..but this Impala was different for me!!

I wanted to share a Very Intimate Personal build of mine lately. It belonged to my brother....Tony....I lost my brother to Colon Cancer a couple of Years ago.

I wanted to rebuild his Impala in his Honor and in Memory of how beautiful of a brother/friend he truely was to me. It was already a very clean car when he was alive and working on it....i Just took it too another level..MONEY WAS NO OBJECT when i built this car. I wanted it to be the Nicest 1996 Impala SS in the country..I know he is still with me...I hope you guys enjoy the Pics!!!

I did as detailed list as i could...i know there Might be some interest in some of the components...so saved a little headache and listed all the things...i have done to this car in two Years....I hope everyone enjoys::

Car: 
1996 DGGM original color....with PPG Products. Re-shot and color buffed to show quality apperance by Starbucks Of Riverside CA 
StreeTrends Smoothie/Front(Intercooler) and Rear Smothie bumbers. 
Shaved front and rear wheel molding. 
Shaved side moldings.
Chromed doors handles. 
Mercedes Turn Signal lights. 
Clear Rear Brake Lights
Mercedes Motorized Sunroof.
Silver leaf "Impala SS" logo
Silver leaf "Money Bags" SS logo
Billet Impala Grill - Street Trends

Interior: 
Real Grey Perforated Alacantra (Lambo) Suede Leather. 
Grey leather speaker pods and Kickpanels.
Leather and Suede sub woofer box w/ mirrored with Impala logo.
Rolls Royce wool carpet...hand sewn
Nav/Back up camera in the Rear-View mirror 
Alpine 7" Touch screen Tvs in Headrests.
7" Touchscreen Tvs in Visors.
Billet and Carbon Fiber inserts
Custom Grey Wool Embrodoried REDS SS Floor Matts
Complete sound Deaning/Fiberglass Trunk
3D Trunk Design
4,300 Green LEDs covering speaker pods and woofers
"Impala SS" Holograms shoot at gound when doors open!!!
Dakota Digital Dash
Dakota Digital Guages ( AFR,EGT,Tranny, BOOSt)

Thanks:
Jay @ Pacific Stereo / Riverside CA
[email protected] Audio 2000 / Tucson, AZ
Joe @ California Upolstery/Bell, CA

Equipment: 
Ipad 4 128 gb wifi/4g
HRT 12V Istreamer
Audio Control Line driver 6 Band Parametric EQ
26- Dynaudio Speakers
3 sets-3 Way 342 Dynaudio in each door in Custom Speaker Pods and rear deck
1 sets- Way 242 GT Dynaudio in Kick panels 
2- MD142 3" mids in center channel vents
2- MD102 1" tweets in each front Upper Door Pillar
2 Alumupro 5 Fared capacitors in Plexi above Amp
2 - 2200/1-Orion Extreme- Sub Amps- 4400 Watts
1 - 800/4-Orion Extreme-4 Door Amps-800 Watts
1 - 400/4-Orion- Deck/Kick Panel - 400 Watts
4 - 12" Armeggedon Z Woofers in a 6th Order bandpass
Total Power+ 6,000 watts
Still sounds Musical and not a BOOM Box
4-7" Alpine Tvs in Visor and Headrest
Back up Camera in Visor/License Plate and shows in Rear View Mirror Now
AC Controls moved to center arm rest.


Hits 149 dbs and sound pretty good with Dyns

Thanks:
Jay @ Pacific Stereo / Riverside CA
[email protected] 2000....Tucson AZ

Under the Hood: 
383 LT1 Stroker..Forged Billet Internals 8.9 Comp
Twin Turbo T3/T4 Turboeuntics 6 psi
Jet Hott Ceramic Turbo Hedders
No Cats!!!
Dual 3" Mandrel beant w/ SLP Loudmouth Race Mufflers before rear axle
Complete dress up Kit with Engine Panels

AI top end kit. 200cc heads n Big Cam 
F Body Maf
58 mm TB 
first test 480 hp at wheels w/ 6psi boost... Low?
Stage 3 4l60e w/ 3600 Vigalante Stall 
Auburn Posi Unit
3.73 Richmond Gears

Approx 1023 Hp/crank and 840hp at rear wheels at 18psi
when we finally got her dialed in!!!

Thanks:
DON/ TAD @ Superior Automotive Eng/ Placentia, CA
CPT Tranny
Vigalante Stall

Suspension:
Complete air bag at all 4 corners w/ ILevel
4 Ply-Contitechs in Front and Air House in Rear. 
4 - Viar 480...2 per Bumper Tank.
Tanks are custom built in front and rear bumper shells. Enclosed in shell and holds 5 Gallons each.
Stainless steel air lines running through Frame Rails
Nascar front/rear anti-sway Bar
SPC Adj upper/Loer a-arms
Howe Racing Tall Ball joints
Spohn Racing rear Adj Trailing arms w/ Sperical joints
Accu-Air Ilevel Suspenson sensors on all a arms to adjust air ride at all times
4 -QA1 Billet Alum Dual ADj shocks .

Thanks:
Jeff @ Devious Fabrications/ Riverside CA

Wheels/Tires:
Front Varance Alloy 22x9.5 Chrome Wheel
&
Rear Hancock Ventus ST 265/35/22 Tire


Thanks to:
[email protected] SuperbuyTires.com....Bellflower, CA

I will start loading pics slowly...i do have alot of pics...but most are on Iphone...poor quality..They are in no Particular order...not really in any particular order. I apolgize.but it is still at the stereo shop...pacific Stereo in Riverside ca...getting the final touches...to dash/center channel...etc..When Pacific Stereo finishes....we will do a couple youtube Videos to get a full vision of my build...thank you...sorry for long Post...Hope everyone enjoys?!!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More pics...i dont know how to add in Large format...only through attachments through Photobucket...so sorry about that


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More Pics!!...maybe i can buy a true camera and show its Real Beauty..Iphone pics suck...sorry


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More Iphone Pics!!


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweet! Sub'd.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

a few more of audio...then i will show motor and suspention


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Motor is 80%...still under construction...polish...chrom..paint this month..but i hope you get the Idea


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

some of the suspension components installed


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

some more fab work required for AC relocation


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

some more detailed install pics of 3D Trunk


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More pics of door panel process and Holograms from Oracle


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

did you see anything you Liked Voorttimies? any nice Impalas in Finland? i brought my world champion 1963 impala 'Joker" on a world tour many years ago...to Germany's Big show...saw alot of nice cars coming out of Norway/finland/europe area


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

So, maybe it's late, but I read the title as "1966 Impala....." And I started looking at the pictures and was like, "Whoa, he's got a newer impala full interior in it!"

haha... Looks cool!!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks....It is Late...dont you work early in the morning?..been reading and watching what you boys been doing up too in northen Cali...beautiful work!!!...keep it up...and i do have a nice 1966 impala ...that used to belong to DJ Lady Tribe...candied out on Hydros... if you wanna see pics...actually i have almost every year impala made


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've always really liked these cars, except for one thing (and it drives me nuts). It bugs me that the rear wheels NEVER seem to be centered in the rear wheel wells. If I ever end up with one of these, I will fix that now matter what I have to do. lol

With Photobucket, I always just click on the IMG tag on the right side of the screen, and paste it into the body of the message. Bigger pics, and you don't have to click on thumbnails to see it larger.

Admittedly, this car isn't really my taste, but I can certainly appreciate the work that went into it. Looks great!

Jay


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> I've always really liked these cars, except for one thing (and it drives me nuts). It bugs me that the rear wheels NEVER seem to be centered in the rear wheel wells. If I ever end up with one of these, I will fix that now matter what I have to do. lol


Drives me nuts too...fortunately they have a kit to correct that.

Hey OP, any pics of the Dyn 3-ways in the doors?


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghettoBird (Aug 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So, maybe it's late, but I read the title as "1966 Impala....." And I started looking at the pictures and was like, "Whoa, he's got a newer impala full interior in it!"
> 
> haha... Looks cool!!



Hahaha, it's lunchtime here and i thought the same thing!:laugh:


Great build by the way:snacks:


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

It's got two of my favorite things, Dynaudio and a good turbo setup. While its not my style (I'm boring), the workmanship is awesome and the parts used are top notch. Great job, maybe you can bring it to some of our SoCal meets? How long did it take to complete something of that magnitude? I've seen your cars before, its nice to have you on here.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok, I went back and read everything.. Sorry about the loss of your brother. What a great way to remember him, though.

You said the subs were in a bandpass enclosure? They look like they are in just 2 separate sealed enclosures?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for comments

JayinMI- 
1.I know what you mean about the rear of these cars...but i own a custom suspension shop...that was one of the first few things i addressed...in my suspension pics...you should notice Adjustable upper/lower rear trailing arms...i extended the arms 3/4" extra to move rear end back...then..she looks nice again at lower Height...Centered!!!
2. Thanks for Photobucket tip...didnt know...will try in a minute
3. Well...it isnt alot of people's cup of tea... but...when you do the Math

5000lb car/4 door car + Four Fat Friends or Girlfriends + air bagged + 1000 hp twin turbo + 6000 watts +Dyns + 149db spl + Rides like a Caddy + Beats a Ninja 1000cc (10 Sec car)
= ( I know alot of math) One Bad Ass Ride.....too bad you werent closer...i would make you into an Impala Lover in No Time 

who wants a Ride in Cali?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Hertz:

I am going back to stereo shop...this week.,..i will take better pics of center channel dash and door pods with Dyn audios
asap


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Joey:

My installer told me this...see if true?

Each pair of 12's are ported firing through the rear seats/side..port in each side box

then the 4-12's fire into trunk...trunk space is then ported through center arm rest in rear seats as well?

there are 3 ports in system...firing into cab through rear seats...is that a 6th order bandpass...or simple porting in three seperate air chambers?

He says 6th order....custom designed from KOve audio genius himself...long ago...when Armeggodons were the ****.(8-10 yrs ago) ..i really like how it sounds,,,and when my guy looked at it...this year

He said its the Hardest...deepest..most musical...high spl...impala he has ever heard....so how can i change the woofers?

is that 6th Order?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

hey BuickGN....

Thnks for taking time to see my brothers car.....i love GN as well...but having a 5000lb caddy like smooth cruiser...that runs 10's...sure does feel good....i would love to come see/meet all the guys in cali area...

i started working on my brothers car a couple months of his passing...2 yrs ago...to keep those good memories of him alive in His Baby...6 months-1 yr...for engine alone....6 months...stereo....6 months...body/paint...interior

i wanna see/hear some of the cars...im trying to build a High end...stereo for my 53 chevy pickup...and i wanna different speakers...are there any Horn trucks/cars around here still? 

eric stevens is making me custom horns for my Tad2001 tweets right now as we speak...and i will use Beyam 10mw/wd-4 ohm for mids/mid bass and 4-13w5v2 (Shallow) for woofers

i need help picking DSP and amps


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

thnks JAYinMI...it worked,,,it was the IMG link...thnks


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

spasem said:


> Thanks for comments
> 
> JayinMI-
> 1.I know what you mean about the rear of these cars...but i own a custom suspension shop...that was one of the first few things i addressed...in my suspension pics...you should notice Adjustable upper/lower rear trailing arms...i extended the arms 3/4" extra to move rear end back...then..she looks nice again at lower Height...Centered!!!
> ...


I'll take a ride sometime!

Sorry to hear about your brother. I know of Reds, anyone who knows about low riders know Reds. I'm not into low riders, but my all time dream car is a 58 impala, and my obsession over them started with yours (I think it was yours, it was back in 94 when I first saw pics).

In regards to this car, I commend the purpose of the project, and the quality of the parts used, but as a whole, it's not my flavor. I love the 96 impala, huge fan of high hp forced induction, obviously huge Dynaudio fan, and love me some old school car audio, but not a fan of the quantity of speakers, not a huge spl fan anymore, I'm more of a simpler is better person.

That being said, I'd love to come by sometime and get a ride in the car, and of course listen. I am always open minded, how else do we learn or expand our opportunities.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

instead of attaching the pics, upload them with imgur


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

have you ever stopped in Reds...when we were in Lynwood...pure Lowrider Heaven..alot of True lowrider guys in Compton/Lynwood...i miss it out there

Vwdave...i had alot of world champions...the car that your thinking of was called "The Black Widow"....a 59 Impala...8 pumps...24 batteries...pancake off the ground 5' in the air with ONE HIT...monster...in 90's....world champion Dancer...as well as the Joker...1963 Impala...never lost in 9 yrs....

here was my shop in Lynwood...one typical day...and a customer from Hawaii came to buy parts...and he **** himself...seeing how many cars we were cutting up/putting in Hydross/air bags in one typical day...9 mechanics...5-6 cars a day...in one day...start to finish...

Reds Hydraulics Tour - YouTube


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

spasem said:


> have you ever stopped in Reds...when we were in Lynwood...pure Lowrider Heaven..alot of True lowrider guys in Compton/Lynwood...i miss it out there
> 
> Vwdave...i had alot of world champions...the car that your thinking of was called "The Black Widow"....a 59 Impala...8 pumps...24 batteries...pancake off the ground 5' in the air with ONE HIT...monster...in 90's....world champion Dancer...as well as the Joker...1963 Impala...never lost in 9 yrs....
> 
> ...


I commend you for all that you do. A true pioneer in car customization. A household name for the lowrider community. Congratulations on your success...keep doing what you do!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Hertz5400...have you ever been to Miami...seen the Reds shop there? they arent doing lowriders so much anymore...the big Diesel wheel craze hit over there...Big Rig wheels...8bolt/10bolt adaptors on Duallys....i have a set myself as well...love the look ...ride


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

spasem said:


> Thanks Hertz5400...have you ever been to Mami...seen the Reds shop there? they arent doing lowriders so much anymore...the big Diesel wheel craze hit over there...Big Rig wheels...8bolt/10bolt adaptors on Duallys....i have a set myself as well...love the look ...ride


Yeah I see that up here in Tampa...I'd love to have a bagged F350 on 26's. I've never been to Red's but have known who Red's is for 15+ years. It's good you guys are evolving to keep up with current trends but I'm sure it stands by its roots!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny you say that....i have a 2012 F350....bodydropped on 26"...i was one of the first...with new truck...and new 26" for these trucks...


thnks for compliments....must people think of us as Gansta Lowriders....but truth in matter...we are car people...that like every facet of cars...including stereos...thats why i peak my head in here...alot of Knowledge here...thats what keeps you ahead in this business...see what others are doing...and try to step it up a Knotch or two


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow the motor looks nuts!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks Edouble....i wanted it to be as Fast as possible....look cool...and Turn a Head or two...when i open the hood....nothing like a 1000 hp...in a good old american car....scares the Motorcyle guys to death...forget about those slow Euros...

i raced a new supped up...BMW m6..(carbon Fiber everywhere)..i was with three of my friends....he was with his gf.. he reveved his motor...a few times at the light....i was too busy...looking for a song on Pandora on my Ipad...by the time...my friends told me to jump on it...he was 4-5 car lengths infront of me....not only did i catch up within next light...but beat him by 6-7 car lengths...he asked me to pull over..and check under my hood...he was a custom tuner...and made his BMW a 650 hp monster...over $120g into car...he said he has never seen a FAT ASS GM car look so SEXY


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations on a job well done, now of course loving trucks the way that I do can you post a photo or several of your F350 please?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

spasem said:


> thanks Edouble....i wanted it to be as Fast as possible....look cool...and Turn a Head or two...when i open the hood....nothing like a 1000 hp...in a good old american car....scares the Motorcyle guys to death...forget about those slow Euros...
> 
> i raced a new supped up...BMW m6..(carbon Fiber everywhere)..i was with three of my friends....he was with his gf.. he reveved his motor...a few times at the light....i was too busy...looking for a song on Pandora on my Ipad...by the time...my friends told me to jump on it...he was 4-5 car lengths infront of me....not only did i catch up within next light...but beat him by 6-7 car lengths...he asked me to pull over..and check under my hood...he was a custom tuner...and made his BMW a 650 hp monster...over $120g into car...he said he has never seen a FAT ASS GM car look so SEXY


. I like your style. I never waste my gas on stock cars but if you could have seen this guy and his girl in a stock 335 you probably would have too. The word yuppie just doesn't do him justice. The snobbery was oozing out of him. I came up next to him and one of the rare times let off the gas with the blowoff valve right at his door ricer style. He was laughing along with his girl. So when he finally punched it I hesitated for a second to make it look that much worse when I blew by him spinning the tires like he was standing still. And of course as we're coming to a light he slams on the brakes and makes a hard right so he doesn't have to pull up next to me. 

And the bike guys, I'm sure you know that reaction. Some are really cool, some will make excuses to no end and won't accept getting beat by a car. I'm at the limit of my stock block engine. I have a little more power in this combo but I'm already far past where it should let go. I had to go the weight reduction route to make it quick enough. I managed to get it down to 3,000lbs over the years and still look stock inside and out. Unfortunately it's never been to the track with the new engine and weight reduction and I'm starting to think ill never get the time or money to do so. 

It's good to see you put that power to use, a lot of people would just take it to shows and never use it.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

hertz...coopertone...here you go...im selling it too... you want it?>

http://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.racingjunk.com/ui/5/06/25011065-592-undefined.jpg

http://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.racingjunk.com/ui/1/94/25010941-516-undefined.jpg


thats ridding Height...i dont dont think you wanna see it slammed?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

BuickGN...wow...Must be a Beast at 3000 lbs....my baby is heavy...close to 5200 with my Big ass in it...but im still not scared of most bikes...there are always an expecption...with a big Bike..over 1000 cc and a crazy fast/skinny driver on it... havent met one yet,,,but i do know the type.

Where do all the So Cal guys meet...for these stereo events...any MECA/iasca events here anymore...soon?

my Dyn's will be put in and tuned by the master himself from Dyn...forget his name?...in two weeks...he promises me they will crush my old Jl C5 3 ways...i had everywhere...lets really see if these speakers will...im after loud concert type...music...so dont be mad at me...if she is a little loud...and not so Sound Quality...i want people...to see me...and hear me


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who is this "master" from Dyn doing your install?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

let me text/call my installer.Installer isnt from dyn..he is the new head rep for Dyn...old focal rep? will over look installers work... does anyone know?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

He must be a regional guy. I consider Emilios the head rep, as he is the 12volt manager for North America (and he wouldn't be doing any installs).


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> He must be a regional guy. I consider Emilios the head rep, as he is the 12volt manager for North America (and he wouldn't be doing any installs).




Your right...not the Super Big Cheese himself....local cal rep...i think his name is Al Patel...he is dropping off speakers for my ride and making sure they sound ok...before i show anyone....he wont do any of the Install...just overlook


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I see. Dyn has EXCELLENT customer service! You will love those speakers.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> I see. Dyn has EXCELLENT customer service! You will love those speakers.


yes...i believe that...i have their studio monitors (BM5A) on my desk...with 10" woofer (BM9S)...and i know thats their middle line...i think....

i love how they sound....to me...most realistic sound...ive heard....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't see, are you getting the Esotec's or Esotar2's and 2-way or 3-way?


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

My boys at Pacific Car Stereo....in Riverside CA...will make a special sound board

with Focals and Dyns....mid priced(KRX..esotec) and top of line(utopia & Esotar)....to show difference of each

if anyone wants to go and hear for themselves...and make a better opinion...of what sound they like..,..or better yet...stick their heads in my Car...it will be there for two-three weeks....more than welcome to come/see/listen


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

well...honesly...im getting a set of both....they want me to listen and hear...for myself and pick...which ones..are right for me and my car...i am getting sponsored by them

i am getting 4 sets of 3 ways and two sets of 2 ways...of each line

I have the Impala set up in a custom system...where i can only turn on front orion amp to a set of Esotars in front Kick panels...for SQ...while im parked...moderate...level

or SPL...mode...all of my Orions...with 26 Dyn audio speakers...when i cant hear **** over my motor


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

got a new set of wheels...you like?

center bolt...racline..wheel is lighter than tires itself...crazy


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Wow, are those real center bolt rims? That's awesome. Nice brakes as well. You truly spared no expense.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah...Nothing was cheap...but...i did it for my Brother...and i wanted it to be special in His Memory


----------



## Voorttimies (Mar 19, 2011)

spasem said:


> did you see anything you Liked Voorttimies? any nice Impalas in Finland? i brought my world champion 1963 impala 'Joker" on a world tour many years ago...to Germany's Big show...saw alot of nice cars coming out of Norway/finland/europe area


Oh I love it all! 

There are some Impalas here too, actually even one SS in my home town (small place), but it is just a pretty basic custom wheels and a lowering type of thing, looks nice though.

There is a custom car scene going on in here too, but most of the cars aren't nearly as nice as yours at least as far as the amount of work and money put into them goes. Also making high power engine mods or structural mods (hell, pretty much any mod) are somewhat complicated and hard to do here due to emission laws and other such boring stuff - and we have a yearly road worthiness / road legal inspection that the car has to pass if we want to drive them.  Obviously all that doesn't matter if you're making just a show car.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks for kind words....voorttimies


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

*Accuair I-Level system...Ipad & Iphone controls Air Bags*


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

*Rear Deck...changing out 3 way JL XR for Dynaudio 342*


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice ride and setup on the SS. 
Your dually is nice and clean, woul like to see it slammed.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

spasem said:


> eric stevens is making me custom horns for my Tad2001 tweets right now as we speak...and i will use Beyam 10mw/wd-4 ohm for mids/mid bass and 4-13w5v2 (Shallow) for woofers
> 
> i need help picking DSP and amps


Whoa-tell us more? Eric is building you custom horn bodies? Any pics/info to share??


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

*Erics Horns*

Midwest...give me alittle bit...i will show my baby slammed

SQram....wow...word gets around huh? I am building a custom Roadster style 1953 Chevy Truck...with a high end system....Eric is custom making me a set of horns and a custom converted Rane rpm88 that will make those Tads sound sweet in my truck. I will put up a different build sheet for it...toward the end of the year...i am still in custom Body Mod mode...Still needs alot of sheetmetal fabrication...no fiberglass...all metal...including the interior...you might like it when its done? very slow process:

im trying to beat this Guy:

with this interior:

stereo needs to match....thats where Eric Comes in


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

mmiller...thnks very much


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

*Center Channel*

Some Center channel pod...pics...with Green Leds


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Holy **** this is badass. I love 94-96 impalas and I remember seeing Reds ads in lowrider magazines 15 yrs ago. Really brings me back lol. I love what's going on with your 96! Keep up the good work, your bro would've loved it.


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Latest Updates:
New Paint, Cowl Hood, Mercedes Rearviews, more LEDS 
Some More Power!!! 1200 hp


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More updates


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful....i'm in love with 96 SS impalas.


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

I bleed FORD Blue but this is one sweet Impala.


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

damn twins, woooo man.nice.i used to have a 96 s-10 with a vette LT1 in it and i used to race a lot of impalas but i don't think i could beat this one,thats awesome man,you don't see these anymore.and i keep finding myself saying that about a lot of cars,where did they go? who knows????


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you guys!!

She is Pretty fast for 5,000lb Big *****!!
High 10's in quarter w Slicks 

With street tires. She burns rubber on demand!!
Even rolling at 30-40 mph. She will light her up!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

More pics!!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

Engine Panels


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 92 buick roadmaster WAGON I plan to airbag, I can't believe it. I used to read lowrider back in jr high and elementary and always saw the RED'S Hydraulics and icons such as the JOKER wow. I can't believe your on this forum that's so awesome!


----------



## spasem (Nov 13, 2009)

*Update Pics...Photo Shoot Heels & Wheels Magazine!!!*


----------

